# How does it feel to gain? Should I go for it?



## YellDeadCell (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi everybody, I've been a lurker for some time now at these forums and recently ran into a weight gain issue that I thought all of you who are more experienced with this could help me with.

I've always liked larger women, especially if they got there by purposefully and confidently gaining weight. I've always flip-flopped with the idea of gaining weight myself and had always kept it a fantasy that my metabolism has kept me from fulfilling until recently.

I'm 23 years old and over the past couple months I've noticed I put on a few pounds. I like having a soft layer over where my six-pack used to be, and you can still make out a six-pack through the chub, too, so I'm still really not all that heavy at all (maybe 190 or so). I do know that if I continue with the way I've been eating and living that won't be true very long and while I exercize on occasion it hasn't been enough to keep the weight off.

I'm not sure if I'm subconciously gaining or not but I know I'm at a pivotal point where I should just stop sitting on the fence about this. I should either just go for it and enjoy the accumulating poundage while continuing to exercize or lose my starter belly and remain thin. What I'd like to know to help me with my decision is opinions from those of you who've been in my position and decided to go through with gaining weight.

How does it feel to pass the fat threshold if you haven't always been fat? Do you find yourself enjoying growing fat much more than expected after giving in to your desires? Are there any regrets that were unexpected and I should watch out for if I go through with this? How does it feel as your body softens, clothes become too small, etc. Most importantly, how does it feel to actually become officially fat?


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey deadcell : Go for the extra poundage! Fat is where it is at!! Remember there is always more to love. Besides with the winter coming on strong you could really use the extra weight to keep the bones nice & warm. Most women really like a Big Handsome Man anyway because there is more to loooove...:wubu:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 2, 2007)

This seems up my alley.
Given that I use to be skinny, even up into my late teens and I just put on a lot of weight.
Though it wasn't intentional at first for me. Overeating was a symptom of a terrible depression I went through.
Now I'm perfectly fine though, just gaining weight for fun.

Obviously, everyones different, so, though I may dislike something or like something about gaining weight doesn't mean you will.

"How does it feel to pass the fat threshold if you haven't always been fat?"

Different. Some good, some bad. I feel more cumbersome, bumping into things, feeling heavy, I generally move slower, and can't exercise half as long as I use. But mostly for me, it is a good feeling. I like the whole having curves thing, as opposed to the stick I was at 16. I like seeing myself big, so much softer than I was, very plushy all over. Pretty much my idea of highly beautiful is what I've become. Which is an interesting feeling. Especially for someone who had non-existant selfesteem. 
So, while there is discomfort in being bigger at times, for the most part, I like the feeling a lot. Especially more than being skinny. You adjust to the awkwardness as you go. It's not as though when you gain weight one day you're suddenly 100lbs heavier, no it's all very gradual, so there's no real "feeling of passing the threshold of fat" it's just a slow, barely noticeable climb of subconscious adjustments you make.

"Do you find yourself enjoying growing fat much more than expected after giving in to your desires?"

I've just recently discovered I enjoy gaining weight, and that's a definite yes.
I'm very surprised by how much I enjoy it, now that I'm aware I enjoy it.
I'm concerned about my health, but intend to just gain weight and at the first sign of complications slim down a bit.
Health concerns aside, I adore it, eat whatever I like, watch as my body changes in ways I like.
It's pretty great so far, honestly.

"Are there any regrets that were unexpected and I should watch out for if I go through with this?"

None really for me yet, but of course, health risks are a big concern for anyone considering this.
If you can live with the risks, then you're ok.
Also, I'd imagine if you got a lot bigger, the discomfort level might get pretty high.
Having trouble walking up a staircase isn't on my to do list, is it on yours?
Just remember, for individuals like us it's fun to see our smaller buddies fluff up and get bigger, but at the end of the day it is a lot like playing with fire.
Be very very careful, like I am.

"Most importantly, how does it feel to actually become officially fat?"

Like I said, it's gradual.
But to be fat, when I know what it's like to be skinny, is a great feeling for me.
I personally love it.
And love the idea of seeing myself even bigger.
Again, everyone will react differently and I cannot say you will enjoy it as much as me. 

Overall, keep health in mind, but have fun, it's a very exciting ride.
If you're interested in taking it, I say go for it.
I'm having some of the most fun in my life doing this.
I really, truly mean that.


----------



## cdxxxiv (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet, what do you exactly mean when you say that you are being very very careful?


----------



## YellDeadCell (Dec 3, 2007)

Just to keep you guys updated I've decided to let myself gain some weight and to see how it goes. I appreciate the advice from everyone, but after eating half a large pizza, enough turkey to feed two and almost half of a cheesecake before reading these replies it looks like I've made up my mind whether I meant to or not.

It would seem a shame to deny myself the food I love just to remain a thin person which I'm not all too sure I want to be anyway. I'm not too sure I want to be fat, either, so I'll still exercize and stay relatively fit but there's no doubt I'll be plumping up a bit in the future.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2007)

YellDeadCell said:


> I'm not too sure I want to be fat, either, so I'll still exercize and stay relatively fit but there's no doubt I'll be plumping up a bit in the future.
> 
> Wish me luck!


We can stuff you like a turkey! And eat you for xmas dinner!
gobble gobble!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 3, 2007)

cdxxxiv said:


> Sweet, what do you exactly mean when you say that you are being very very careful?



Stay conscious about health.
Gaining weight on purpose could get to be something of a slippery slope really quickly.

Just stay smart about it and you should be fine.


----------



## cdxxxiv (Dec 4, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Stay conscious about health.
> Gaining weight on purpose could get to be something of a slippery slope really quickly.
> 
> Just stay smart about it and you should be fine.



That is what I supposed. But do you do it by yourself, or have regular checks? Does your doctor know what you´re doing? I am curious because I have also had the purpose of gaining, but I have always been worried about the health issues.

(I hope my english is good enough... Excuse me if it isn't, please  )


----------



## Aurora (Dec 4, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Stay conscious about health.
> Gaining weight on purpose could get to be something of a slippery slope really quickly.
> 
> Just stay smart about it and you should be fine.



Exactly.

There are healthy and unhealthy ways to gain. Decreasing the amount of exercise helps, but abandoning it all together is a bad thing. Eating a lot of fast food isn't good (once in a while won't kill you), but eating a lot of home made yummy nutritious food is good. The nutrients are a big part of it themselves, and it's good to maintain a balanced diet so your body is getting everything it needs. Then just up the quantities. I actually crave fruit and veggies during the day, weird as that might sound lol.

Also I should make mention that if any health issues do arise, try to cut back on the things that cause it. Diabetes in your family? Cut back on sugary stuff. High blood pressure? Limit salt. You can still gain while avoiding personal unhealthy triggers. 

My doctor doesn't know anything about purposeful gaining on my part, but she knows I'm happy being fat and my goal isn't to change that. We focus on the health issues at hand, if there are any. But yes, make sure to keep in contact with your doctor.

~Aurora


----------



## Roy C. (Dec 5, 2007)

I gave up dieting about 20 years ago. I always had to watch what I ate, and found myself grumpy and such while on diets. It felt good to eat what I wanted when I wanted. I also enjoyed my increasing size. I tried to keep exercising through out the years, which was both good and bad. Exercise seemed to increase my appetite, but has allowed me to stay mobile.

I found myself making friends others that liked to eat and enjoy themselves with food centered celebrations and events. I have enjoyed getting fat!

Now I am at the time where I must lose some of what I enjoyed gaining, but have found difficulty because of the fact that I like being fat. Trying to cut back is easy, but there are the times that I want to eat things I like in excess. 

Just watch what you are doing, keeping yourself happy, but with some care.


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> This seems up my alley.
> Given that I use to be skinny, even up into my late teens and I just put on a lot of weight.....snipped.........
> 
> Obviously, everyones different, so, though I may dislike something or like something about gaining weight doesn't mean you will.
> ...



Just gain slowly and be active, is about all I can add.


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> This seems up my alley.
> Given that I use to be skinny, even up into my late teens and I just put on a lot of weight ...



This is one of the single most interesting things I've read, and your description of it all is really vivid. You get rep points.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd say biggest contributor was going to the buffet almost nigtly and really eating as much as I can hold. 

Feels a bit different being so round. Belly is growing huge. Wonder if I will find someone who likes it (FFA).

It doesn't make you feel warmer. I mean my belly usually gets cold. The fat doesn't have a lot of circulation.

I like seeing how big I am. 

Guess that's my two cents.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 6, 2007)

cdxxxiv said:


> That is what I supposed. But do you do it by yourself, or have regular checks? Does your doctor know what you´re doing? I am curious because I have also had the purpose of gaining, but I have always been worried about the health issues.
> 
> (I hope my english is good enough... Excuse me if it isn't, please  )



I really don't see a doctor as much as I probably should.
No doctors I see know I'm trying to put on weight.
I have an appointment in January though.
Though recently the weight gain thing has been taking a backseet to work.
So in all likelyhood I'm going to be a little lighter than I am now by January.
Who knows, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## mandylover (Dec 6, 2007)

Like everyone else has said, it's really very personal. You might like gaining and you might not. I personally like being big and round, but you have to remember that others might now share your view. Also think about the fact that your body might really take to packing on the extra pounds, and then you've suddenly gained alot more than you anticipated. This happened to me. Altough I like my current weight, I didn't intentionally set out to hit it. Fat isn't something that's easy to get rid of.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 6, 2007)

Its a hard road to go back especially as with dieting and working out and losing lbs, they are (gaining and losing) both lifestyle changes.
Its especially hard to go back once it grabs hold and you enjoy it too much.


----------



## cdxxxiv (Dec 7, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I really don't see a doctor as much as I probably should.
> No doctors I see know I'm trying to put on weight.
> I have an appointment in January though.
> Though recently the weight gain thing has been taking a backseet to work.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## BigJB1974 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have gained 23 lbs in the past 3 months due to a change in work schedule.Leaving time to just sleep and eat now.It wasn't planned at all but I do like it.My advice to you is to weigh the pros and cons on weight gain and make your decision.


----------



## fattenmeplease (Dec 12, 2007)

I too am a lurker coming out, I have been an FA for a long time, but always was skinny myself until the past couple of years. Now it seems like my metabolism is slowing down and I find myself getting bigger. I am not a scale person, but when I got on it at the Dr's office the nurse commented that I had gained quite a bit of weight in six months. 

It is funny, I really was ambivalent at first about it, kind of liked it, but was concious about my belly starting to go to pot and sticking out, but I liked the jiggles of it. At first I started to excercise but that didn't last long, then I decided the only excercise I really wanted was my appetite, so I just started eating a few extra snacks here and there, and the lbs keep coming on slowly but surely. 

It is a weird time, when you think of what others must think of how fat you have gotten, I have heard some comments. But there is this part of me that just wants to keep growing fatter, because I like being able to eat lots of fattening goodies and not worry about weight, or my size.

BTW I have lurked this board for years as an FA, but now join since I am becoming fat myself.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 12, 2007)

This is such a me topic. I wasn't a fat child or even a fat teenager until late in my teens. One day I gained a bunch of weight, it stabilised at around 80ish (kilos, not pounds, I don't like your pounds) and now here I am probably closer to 140 than 130. 

I didn't set out to gain, rather I found myself getting fatter and having seen the hell people on diets went through, sometimes to no real effect, I opted not to diet. At the same time I stopped all exercise. Going from being active in sports to swimming a few lazy laps several times a week has screwed me over big time. I liked the gaining, I liked eating whatever I wanted and indulging my secret slothful desires but the end result is a body I can't cope with. I'm not as fast as I used to be and I tire easily. I also sweat like a mofo 
and the heat absolutely kills me now that we're moving into summer. I don'tget to shop in the same stores as my friends do and I feel uncomfortable at the clubs I used to love.

I can foresee health problems if I continue like this as the fat people in my family all have issues that the thin people don't. There are also other problems that come with being fat, consider whether you can cope with travelling only in those countries that can accomodate (expensively) your added girth. The fun of backpacking through India or poking around the markets in Morocco will be replaced by expensive resorts and hotels and guided tours just about everywhere. This bothers me. A lot. There might be other fat problems that really piss you off; we all have our tipping point. 

Some people can handle weight gain, some can't. I think people who have always been slim and go about gaining by eating really badly and drinking heavily while at the same time stopping any exercise will fare the worst. Some may look at it as the price they pay to be the size they've always wanted to be while others (me included) will be unwilling to trade a lifestyle in just to be fat. I assume that since you're 23 you drink a lot, if not, ignore and feel free to look down on the rest of our drunken generation.

If you're really intent on gaining you should try and exercise more, even if it's just yoga or pilates to retain flexibility. Consider olive oil and butter rather than canola oils or disgusting transfats. Eat steak instead of a dozen "meat" burgers. Don't eat too many sweets or foods made with white flour. Consider Indian food or Thai curries made with coconut milk over, say a meal of fried chicken. Eat oatmeal with butter and cream for breakfast with a drizzle of honey rather than a box of poptarts. Eat nuts, they're full of good fats and taste delicious. Macadamias and green pistachios are probably my favourites.

Just a heads up from someone who gained weight in the most unhealthy way possible (I don't practice what I preach).

*How does it feel to pass the fat threshold if you haven't always been fat?* 

The first time I realised I was fat was when I barely fit into a US site 14. I didn't feel good about it but then again I didn't feel bad either.

*Do you find yourself enjoying growing fat much more than expected after giving in to your desires? *

No, my body can't handle it and the country I will always choose to come back to doesn't have a fat friendly climate. I'll be honest, if I could go back to my smaller self and say "hey, stop, this is fun but you'll regret it later" I would.

*Are there any regrets that were unexpected and I should watch out for if I go through with this? *

Becoming a slow, lumbering creature was unexpected. I'm actually quite fast for my size but not as fast as I was. This annoys me, although it might not annoy you. Not fitting into economy seats when I fly. It happened sooner than I expected and at your height it may well happen much, much sooner than you expect it will. 

*How does it feel as your body softens, clothes become too small, etc. Most importantly, how does it feel to actually become officially fat?* This was the part I loved! If I could live fat in a world with no consequences for those choices I'd be happy. I love the way my body changed, the way my fat initially distributed evenly and then went south changing me into a pear only once I'd passed a certain size. I loved the way my tummy remained smallish yet had the dimpling that I'd come to associate with my large thighs. I love that my face is round and plump to match the rest of me. I adore my fat, I just can't live with it.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 12, 2007)

"I didn't set out to gain, rather I found myself getting fatter and having seen the hell people on diets went through, sometimes to no real effect, I opted not to diet. At the same time I stopped all exercise. Going from being active in sports to swimming a few lazy laps several times a week has screwed me over big time."

This is the hugest of problems. If you're gaining intentionally, you've got to stay active. You'll still be able to backpack around India or climb to Macchu Picchu if you stay active (and you'll get admiring stares from the locals for your size!). Fat AND fit is best! Fat and utterly out of shape is not so good for health.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 12, 2007)

"Consider olive oil and butter rather than canola oils or disgusting transfats."

Why no canola oil? It is, ounce for ounce, just as healthy as olive oil and better than butter, having a better balance of monounsaturates and polyunsaturates. Now shortening, palm oil, soybean oil, even corn oil, I'd avoid.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 12, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> "I didn't set out to gain, rather I found myself getting fatter and having seen the hell people on diets went through, sometimes to no real effect, I opted not to diet. At the same time I stopped all exercise. Going from being active in sports to swimming a few lazy laps several times a week has screwed me over big time."
> 
> This is the hugest of problems. If you're gaining intentionally, you've got to stay active. You'll still be able to backpack around India or climb to Macchu Picchu if you stay active (and you'll get admiring stares from the locals for your size!). Fat AND fit is best! Fat and utterly out of shape is not so good for health.



Humidity in some parts of India in the hot season is a killer. The rashes and chafing I get are enough to put me off unless I'm going back to stay in fancy hotels and take the expensive trains. I come from a humid climate so me saying that, heck, it means something. You can travel just about anywhere while fat provided you're willing to stay in $300 a night hotels and join tour groups. Oh, and attention from Indian men is just as likely to lead to a creep groping you on a crowded street as it is an admiring stare. Cultural differences are fun but not so good in a nation with crazy repressed sexuality and an underground love of western porn. 

Some people might be able to carry it off. Never met a fat person in my travels - and by fat I mean my current size and above - who's been doing it independently unless the destination is Western Europe.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 12, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Humidity in some parts of India in the hot season is a killer. The rashes and chafing I get are enough to put me off unless I'm going back to stay in fancy hotels and take the expensive trains. I come from a humid climate so me saying that, heck, it means something. You can travel just about anywhere while fat provided you're willing to stay in $300 a night hotels and join tour groups. Oh, and attention from Indian men is just as likely to lead to a creep groping you on a crowded street as it is an admiring stare. Cultural differences are fun but not so good in a nation with crazy repressed sexuality and an underground love of western porn.
> 
> Some people might be able to carry it off. Never met a fat person in my travels - and by fat I mean my current size and above - who's been doing it independently unless the destination is Western Europe.



Humidity in the hot season in some parts of the USA is the killer, too.

OK, I bow to you on India - never been, though I know a lot of peopl who have, not all thin. I have been to Macchu Picchu in Peru as a fat person though, and despite the thin air, as long as you're decently fit and pace yourself, it's quite good - I certainly saw other fatter people there too. And you will get admiring glances from the locals, who are all of the 'short and light' persuasion!

It all comes back to the 'how are you fat' question - fat and out of shape and utterly sedentary, or fat and active. I guess I tend to hang out with the 'fat and active' group.


----------



## YellDeadCell (Dec 12, 2007)

I've gained more since my original post. Maybe about 10 pounds or so and I think it feels kinda nice. I'm staying in shape, exercizing and such, matter of fact I think I'll go do that right now, but anyway, so far so good and I have no plans on stopping. I'm probably going to slow my pace a bit, 10 pounds in a little over a week is a lot, but the pounds, especially over the holidays, will inevitably keep coming.

Just keeping everyone updated, thanks for all the replies. I didn't expect such a reaction. That calls for a woo.

Woo.


----------



## Tracy (Dec 27, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> I'd say biggest contributor was going to the buffet almost nigtly and really eating as much as I can hold.
> 
> Feels a bit different being so round. Belly is growing huge. Wonder if I will find someone who likes it (FFA).
> 
> ...



HMMM VERY INTERESTING, I THOUGHT YOU WERE MARRIED. WHY WOULD YOU BE LOOKING FOR A FFA?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 27, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> "Consider olive oil and butter rather than canola oils or disgusting transfats."
> 
> Why no canola oil? It is, ounce for ounce, just as healthy as olive oil and better than butter, having a better balance of monounsaturates and polyunsaturates. Now shortening, palm oil, soybean oil, even corn oil, I'd avoid.


 I've read some horrendous tales of what they have to do to Rapeseed Oil to make Canola Oil out of it.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been having so many anxiety attacks since October, plus back doing Yoga again to counteract them, that I'm skinnier than I've been since the late 80s. Wish I had an SSBBW for hugz.:batting:


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

I ADORE gaining weight and want to ge much heavier than my curret 410 lbs. It makes me feel so sexy!


----------



## mickey (Jan 12, 2008)

This is my first post ever. I am in almost the same place as you. At 6'4" I've always been thin, but wanted to get fat. I gained 5-10 lbs from time to time but lost them because I lost the nerve. Now I've put on 20 pounds in two months to end up at 210. I'm officially overweight with a BMI of just over 25. I'm going to gain until I get comments from my wife. She is not likely to say anything until it gets really noticable, though (as if it isn't now--I have to get some new pants because I can't button any of them without real discomfort). Even if she doesn't say anything outright at the moment, she is all over me like she hasn't been in some time. I think it's the belly. She may even decide it's okay to gain some weight herself. I would like her to put on 20 to match me which would make her 5'8" 165 pounds. Then we can go from there. It's great to be rounder.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

AppreSheAte said:


> I'd say biggest contributor was going to the buffet almost nigtly and really eating as much as I can hold.
> 
> Feels a bit different being so round. Belly is growing huge. Wonder if I will find someone who likes it (FFA).
> 
> ...


Good for you! Green rep for you. Keep it up!


----------

